

Visual Studio is down. Can't push my commits dammit. - shearnie
http://visualstudio.com/

======
swasheck
related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6778042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6778042)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6778012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6778012)

------
strict9
Who cares? Enough already of site outage notices on HN.

------
iamshs
the site is up for me.....

